# What is this?



## privvydigger (Apr 26, 2008)

embossed 
 PHILCOTRON B
 PART K-457
 Is it a saltwater battery 
 There's a cork in it and it has a two different post one appears carbon like a battery
 anyway
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 26, 2008)

another pic


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2008)

I believe it is vintage battery for an old radio .


----------

